# Plexi finish?  HELP!



## kf4knf (Nov 17, 2006)

I purchased some plexiglass and acetone tonight from the local Ho Depot.   My hope is to start trying a plexi finish on my pens. I have mastered CA and all so this is the next set for me.

Anyone have a good formula for plexi/acetone so I can get the mixture right?  How many days does it take to disolve the plastic into a state where it can be applied?  I plan on using a metal paint can for the project.

Also, this might sound like a funny questions but... what do you use to hold you plexi solution while your turning?  I know some guys try to use a squeeze bottle but that seems like it would be damaged if any acetone was left in the mix.

Thx for any advice you can offer...


----------



## jcollazo (Nov 18, 2006)

What I use is a quart size metal paint can with about 2" worth of broken plexiglass in the bottom. Then fill with acetone. The formula is not too critical at this point. Over time (a week or two) shake the can up real good 2-4 times a day. The plexiglass may not completely melt but the "liquid" will be noticibly thicker. I bought a glass measureing cup to pour some of this liquid into. You want the resulting mixture (plexi and more acetone in the cup) to have the consistancy of water. Use a plastic squeeze bottle from a beauty supply place (mine has held up for over 6 months and still going strong) to pour this new mixture into. Now your ready to apply.

For more in try here: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=13309&SearchTerms=plexi


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 18, 2006)

The mixture I am using is about the consistancy of medium CA.


----------



## terrymiller (Nov 18, 2006)

Steve as Joseph said the initial melting is not all that important.  I started out with about a 2'x 2' piece that was cut up into squares and placed in a gallon can.  This resulted in about a 1/2 gallon of thick mixture  I then place it in a Sally's beauty supply bottle and thin to a consistency that I like I think I start with about 2oz of plexi then place about 4oz of acetone.  The consistency will vary over time due to evaporation if it gets to thick put in more acetone.  You will also have to experiment with what thickness you prefer.

Scott did you end up with the bottle of solution at the end of the day if so have you played around with it anymore since then.


----------



## kf4knf (Nov 18, 2006)

Yea I remember reading that article you posted the link to above several months back.  I am just getting around to trying it.  So if acetone disolves plastic wouldnt it disolve the squeeze bottle while you were applying it on the pen?


----------



## TBone (Nov 18, 2006)

It would depend on what type of plastic the bottle is made from.  There are thousands of different kinds of plastic.  I have used a bottle bought from Woodcraft as well as some from Sally's Beauty supply to hold acetone and they do fine so far.  Sallys has all different sizes of bottles and are cheap.  When on sale, they are very cheap.  I learned about these because my mom used to operate a beauty shop and if they can withstand some of the chemicals that are used there, they have to be tough [8D]


----------



## terrymiller (Nov 18, 2006)

Steve I used the same bottle for about a year no problems at all.  The only reason I stopped using it then was I gave it to another turner to try the finish.  The second bottle was made up for several months and came to the same demise as the first.  Like Tommy said pretty much every bottle is different and will react differently as well but I can attest to the ones from Sallys.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 18, 2006)

Het Terry!

TBone and I split the contents of the bottle.  We each took 3 oz.  I am still having small problems but I am working through them.  So far I really like the results over the CA finish.  I have a gallon of enduro on the way to me [:0].  I plan on trying enduro and also doing some laquer dipping in the future.  I hope to post my results of the four different finishes sometime in the future.

As a side note: Anyone in the Tidewater area interested in enduro give me a shout via PM.


----------



## kf4knf (Nov 18, 2006)

Well I now have some plexi soaking in acetone.  [8D]  Can anyone report on how long it actually takes to disolve all the plexi into liquid form?  I was assuming a few days to maybe just shy of a week...


----------



## terrymiller (Nov 18, 2006)

Steve that is about right I would shake or stir the contents any time I thought about it.  Be warned that it may never fully disolve there may always be a lump of undisolved material.  I disolved mine to consistency of about cold corn syrup a really thick solution.


----------



## TBone (Nov 18, 2006)

Scot, I too am still working on getting the "swirls" out of my plexi but I too like it better than the CA.  No fumes.  I just tried my first lacquer dip and looks like it's going to be very good.  Just a lot slower.  I've been spraying but sometimes don't get complete coverage.  I have a 2 oz size of the Enduro to try also.  Thanks to Terry for giving us the solution, had to go out of town for work and haven't had time to start my solution.


----------



## samuel07 (Nov 18, 2006)

I just made some in a quart mason jar and it took about three days to dissolve, but I oly have the jar about 1/3 full.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 18, 2006)

OK: Now this is interesting stuff.


----------



## kf4knf (Nov 19, 2006)

I checked up on my solution today and you can begin to see the plexi breaking down.  So far this expirement is going good.  []


----------



## dbriski (Nov 20, 2006)

Does anyone have problems of bubbles in their plexi finish after it is applied?  It seams the acetone is trying to gass off from the side contacting the wood and the bubbles get traped.  Am I maybe using too thick of a solution, its like between medium and thick CA.


----------



## terrymiller (Nov 20, 2006)

David I would try to thin it down a little I like mine between thin and med Ca consistency.  When I apply mine I pour a little on a paper towel then apply it to the blank with the lathe spinning.  I have not had a whole lot of problems with bubbles since the beginning after thinning down the solution.


----------



## TBone (Nov 20, 2006)

Terry,

Was practicing last night on a scrap and although I had to do some wet sanding, it turned out really good and I only took it as far as 2400 MM.  That was all I needed to see, now I realize I can fix my "swirlies" and get the finish I've been looking for.  Now let's see if I can duplicate it on an entire pen.  Thanks


----------



## turned_for_good (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't get it taking a week to disolve the plexi.  I started a small batch on Sat. night around 11:00 and Sun around noon it was all disolved with no cloudiness, streaks or veins.  It was perfectly clear.  I dont know if its the brand I used or what but it only took overnight to disolve into a nice thick mixture.


----------



## TBone (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turned_for_good_
> <br />I don't get it taking a week to disolve the plexi.  I started a small batch on Sat. night around 11:00 and Sun around noon it was all disolved with no cloudiness, streaks or veins.  It was perfectly clear.  I dont know if its the brand I used or what but it only took overnight to disolve into a nice thick mixture.



How much plexi did you have in and how large a container?  I started a quart jar last night with one 8X10 piece broken up and about 1/3 full of acetone.  It was dissolved enough that the plexi wouldn't move from one lump by shaking, needed stirring in about 3 hours.  Terry starts his with a lot of plexi and makes it thick as syrup and then puts some in a small bottle and adds more acetone to thin it.  If there's less plexi to start, it will dissolve quicker.  Also will depend on the thickness of plexi.  I used .080 which the thinnest I can find.  Thicker will dissolve slower.


----------



## Chuck B (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turned_for_good_
> <br />I don't get it taking a week to disolve the plexi.  I started a small batch on Sat. night around 11:00 and Sun around noon it was all disolved with no cloudiness, streaks or veins.  It was perfectly clear.  I dont know if its the brand I used or what but it only took overnight to disolve into a nice thick mixture.



What type of plexi are you using & where did you get it from?
That's the next type of finish I want to try.

Chuck


----------



## kf4knf (Nov 21, 2006)

So I used some of my disvoled plexi last night.  My only advice is - THIN THE SOLUTION! []

If you dont do this the plexi dries nearly instantly and just flakes off - even with the lathe at low speed.  Load the solution up with acetone and you can get a very very thin layer on the blank but it takes many layers to get it built up. Also, Plexi seems to be a much softer finished compared to CA.  I sort of go frustrated and went to a CA finish one the plexi had me all fired up.  []


----------



## terrymiller (Nov 21, 2006)

Steve that is what I am refering to in my tutorial about it being succeptable to heat.  The first coat is about the only coat that you can apply with any pressure at all.  After that coat you are just letting the paper towel with the solution on it rub on the blank with out hardly any pressure at all.  I to had this problem when I first started using it I was trying to burn it in like I would with CA.  With this you cant do that or else it will flake off every time.  I assure you as far as hardness of the solution after the acetone volatizes and it cures which may take maybe 5 minutes total the finish is as hard and durable as CA if not more.  I have carried some of my first pens on and off since I started using this finish and have not seen any sign of wear yet.


----------



## bnoles (Nov 21, 2006)

Terry,

Could you please be so kind as to stick my nose on your tutorial.  This sounds like a finish I need to add to my current experimentations.

Many Thanks


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm not Terry, but here is the link

http://www.thepenshop.net/plexi.pdf


----------



## bnoles (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the link Scott.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />I'm not Terry, but here is the link
> 
> http://www.thepenshop.net/plexi.pdf



Another piece of advice:  I find it easier to use a long strip of paper towel.  I put the solution on the end and wipe the blank.  I then cut the solution soaked piece off and start with a fresh section.  I found if I don't do that some of the plexi hardens on/in the towel and I get scratches/white marks on the finish.


----------



## Chuck B (Nov 21, 2006)

Scott,
Is it Lucite you Lexan you want, for the plexi finish?

Chuck


----------



## TBone (Nov 21, 2006)

Chuck, you don't want lexan.  You want acrylic/plexiglass.  They are different.  I'm not familiar with the Lucite brand but I believe that Lucite is acrylic according to http://case-mods.linear1.org/acrylic-lexan-and-plastics-faq/


----------



## Chuck B (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Tommy,
I'll see if my local HD or Lowe's carry it.

Chuck


----------



## TBone (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm sure both do.  I buy mine a Lowe's.  Was in a hurry to start, gonna see if the local glass shop has any scraps.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 21, 2006)

TERRY if you think its harder than CA l might give it a try on[] the clay pens lve been making.


----------



## kf4knf (Nov 24, 2006)

I went in lowes last weekend and they said the do not carry plexi anymore.  It just might have been my store.  I had better luck at Ho Depot. []


----------



## TBone (Nov 24, 2006)

Could also be that the guy didn't even know what it was  []  
But in the end, doesn't matter as long as you found some.  Good luck


----------



## johncrane (Nov 26, 2006)

l sent out emails too different suppliers as to where l could pick up some plexi and  l got no replies .so about a month ago l was washing my car l removed the head light protectors to clean them and l broke one.l tryed to glue it back together but it didnt work.they are made of perspex.so last friday l thought this perspex might be the same as plexi so l broke it up put it in a jar and poured in some acetone and it has melted down the perspex.now l will thin it down and test it if it works' l will get more from the car wreckers very chep.[]


----------

